# Happy Birthday Jon!



## Mattias504 (Jun 23, 2011)

May this year be the beginning of the most successful knife store in the country!! Have a good one brother!!


----------



## mc2442 (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!! Hopefully the set up is going well.


----------



## DwarvenChef (Jun 23, 2011)

Whoot Happy B-Day Enjoy the day


----------



## Jim (Jun 23, 2011)

Have a great one Jon!


----------



## JBroida (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks guys... trying not to work too hard, but failing miserably... at least i have dinner reservations for tonight, so the end is in sight 

Got myself a sweet Suita for my birthday (most money i ever spent on a stone), but i havent had a chance to use it yet... maybe this weekend.


----------



## apicius9 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey Jon, happy birthday! This is getting busy, I know 5 people who's birthday it is today...

Stefan


----------



## Aphex (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy birthday from me too.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy birthday Jon! You tried slipping this by without us knowing, eh?


----------



## mhlee (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy Birthday Jon!


----------



## heirkb (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy birthday, Jon! Didn't know your birthday was so close to mine! Next time, we can have a joint birthday party at your store with gifts on you :happy2:


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Jon!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Mr. Broida!


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 23, 2011)

Many happy returns (whatever THAT means)!
A new store and a new stone of your birthday! Doesn't get much better than that!


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy Bday Buddy.


----------



## Andrew H (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy Birthday, JBro!


----------



## tk59 (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy birthday, Jon!


----------



## EdipisReks (Jun 23, 2011)

happy birthday, Jon!


----------



## chuck239 (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy Birthday Jon!!

-Chuck


----------



## MadMel (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy Birthday Jon!!


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jun 23, 2011)

Jon, happy birthday! Hope you had a blast!


----------



## echerub (Jun 24, 2011)

Happy Bday + 1!


----------



## bprescot (Jun 24, 2011)

Happy belated B'Day!


----------



## JBroida (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks a lot guys... yesterday was a very productive day and it ended with a very nice dinner... a couple of bottles of wine, some fois gras, some duck, and a little dessert all with the company of my wife, parents, and in-laws

Sweet restaurant too... Ado on main street (a couple of blocks from where the new store is)
http://www.adovenice.com/


----------



## Adagimp (Jun 24, 2011)

Happy belated B-day! Hope you had fun and were safe in the doing of the fun.


----------



## mr drinky (Jun 24, 2011)

Happy belated b-day. Just thinking about wine, fois gras and duck makes my mouth water. 

k.


----------

